# More Squirrels...



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

It was a beautiful fall morning, so I couldn't pass up the opportunity to head out into the forest!

As I was biking along the trail I spotted a nice big gray sitting atop a branch at about 30ft, he was munching on a nut. I knew I had "some" time so I slowly put down my bike, grabbed my Hathcock and some ammo out of my man purse. At this point, he stopped nibbling. He was looking at me and knew I was up to something. I slowly lifted my arm and aimed for his head. As I was releasing my pouch he decided to jump and I hit him in the shoulder. When he dropped to the ground he was shaking on his side. I ran up and made quick work of dispatching him. I wish I could say all my shots are perfect... they just aren't.

I grabbed my biked and turned around to head for home. I saw another gray near the trunk of a tree. Now he was far away from me... so I started heading off the path and into the forest. He ran up the tree as fast as he could, but I knew there were no adjacent trees for him to jump to. As I approached the trunk and looked up, there was another one up there! A black one!! He was almost near the top, but way more visible then they gray who hid behind a branch. I drew on the black squirrel at about 35ft and I nailed him in the head. He fell to the ground, and passed.

View attachment 43646


Cheers,

Clever Moniker


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

I just don't understand how you get so many squirrels! 

Nice shooting bud.

SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are going to be eating squirrel for quit a while!!! Good shooting!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> I just don't understand how you get so many squirrels!
> 
> Nice shooting bud.
> 
> SMS


Where I live we have an infestation... my limit per day is 6 I believe but I'd have to double check. I just shot 2, but generally speaking... as I bike, I will see countless squirrels. They are EVERYWHERE. Gray, black, and red.



Charles said:


> You are going to be eating squirrel for quit a while!!! Good shooting!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


No, cause I promised some friends I'd snag them squirrels for a stew like the one I made (and put on the forum: here). I'm pretty much a squirrel bounty hunter right now.


----------



## ndspecial (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome. One of the best things about harvesting is sharing and seeing the smiles on others faces. Not have hunted yet I get to share fish I catch when I do decide to keep them. Avg C&R is about 99% a year for me.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: nice bounty hunting. pretty soon those hays hatchcock slingshots are going to be outlawed for being too accurate. :neener: buy them while they still legal !


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice shooting, yet to bag a squirrel myself, wont be long though


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

impressive shooting! I've never seen a black squirrel before :O


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

danmakesshooters said:


> impressive shooting! I've never seen a black squirrel before


I get that all the time!!! Are they way less common or something??


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> danmakesshooters said:
> 
> 
> > impressive shooting! I've never seen a black squirrel before
> ...


 Yeah they are to some of us! I've NEVER seen a black squirrel in the US, I kinda wish we had more black squirrels. It would be more interesting!

SMS


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

ahh maybe they dont live in he UK, or are extremely rare...


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Not catty related but we have plenty of these big boys, that is a 12 bore for size reference.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

August West said:


> Not catty related but we have plenty of these big boys, that is a 12 bore for size reference.


 Sorry double post.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

August West said:


> Not catty related but we have plenty of these big boys, that is a 12 bore for size reference.


 Nice shot AW!

SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The native squirrel here on Vancouver Island is quite small. However, the eastern grey squirrel was introduced here some years ago and is abundant here in Victoria. The eastern grey has a black color variation, and these are sometimes seen here as well.

http://www.britishcolumbia.com/wildlife/?id=72

The native squirrel is hardly worth hunting, it being so small. These over fed urban guys would make better game, but it is hard to find a place to hunt them where you will not be subject to complaints from the public.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

August West said:


> Not catty related but we have plenty of these big boys, that is a 12 bore for size reference.


That things huge August!!!



Charles said:


> The native squirrel here on Vancouver Island is quite small. However, the eastern grey squirrel was introduced here some years ago and is abundant here in Victoria. The eastern grey has a black color variation, and these are sometimes seen here as well.
> 
> http://www.britishcolumbia.com/wildlife/?id=72
> 
> ...


The key Charles is to just do it and ask forgiveness later!  Get them local squirrels Charles.


----------



## Numair Ahmed (Jul 10, 2013)

What size bands and ammo did u use


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Numair Ahmed said:


> What size bands and ammo did u use


My apologies Numair, I usually post it!

Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Bands: 25mm to 20mm cut @ 9''

Ammo: 10mm Lead

Pouch: SuperSure

I believe you can get the SuperSure pouches from a member named Rayshot btw. It's really the only pouch I currently use too.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice shooting clever moniker! looks like a good time. And August, that squirrel makes me wish i was in your area.


----------

